# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Firefly s chef to compete on Chopped..

## MIke R

airs on Tuesday...



*Local Chef To Appear On National Cooking Competition*

*Chef Teah Evan of Manasquan's Firefly restaurant to appear on "Chopped.''
*


  by            Keith Brown            (Editor) , September 30, 2013 at 05:45 AM         






 




         A Chef from one of Manasquans premier eateries will go head-to-head with other chefs to prove whose cuisine reigns supreme on national television Tuesday.
Chef Teah Evans, of the Main Street bistro Firefly, will compete on the Food Networks Chopped cooking competition, competing with chefs from around the country in a several timed sessions using ingredients that remain a mystery until each round of the competition begins.
Evans is the Manasquan eaterys pastry chef, who occasionally fills in as the restaurants Sauté chef, according to a release.

The episode is scheduled to air Tuesday at 10 p.m. on the Food Network.

----------


## Peter NJ

Cool

----------


## katva

Wow--- cool!  Best of luck to her!

----------


## amyb

The Big Time-hooray for Fire Fly

----------


## andynap

Good PR and good for her. She must know who won already.

----------


## Rosemary

Very exciting!

----------


## NHDiane

Kudos...a nice feather in Firefly's cap and gets the name out there!  Wishing her god luck!!!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Mike -
    Is that your daughter or just someone who works there?

----------


## MIke R

my daughter is lucky she can boil an egg.....her best meal is "take out"....
her strengths are wheeling and dealing and managing the deal...not cooking

its someone she hired

----------


## andynap

The series is taped and the results known. Did she say who won?

----------


## MIke R

all I'm told is I am going to be very pleased with the results for whatever that means...and they did some nice location shots too...looking forward to watching it tonight

----------


## MIke R

this chick is pretty intense...she is the type to kill, dress, cook, and eat her own meal...

----------


## MIke R

15 minutes to Chopped!!!.I.... can feel the excitement

----------


## KevinS

OK, I was going to watch this later, but I took a peek, and this Georgian Pastry Chef from Firefly is hardcore!

----------


## MIke R

absolutely...the minute I met her I told Malissa she  found a good one....very tough chick....
..if she gets to the dessert round she will win.....thats her strong suit

----------


## andynap

I'm awake

----------


## MIke R

good..my  phone is going nuts with texts over this....LOL

----------


## MIke R

Seth is TOAST!

----------


## KevinS

This only ends one way.

----------


## MIke R

*woooohoooooo!!!!!*

proud of  Teah.....she rocked...proud of Malissa for finding her and giving her a chance to shine

----------


## KevinS

Excellent!  But I never want to eat liver again, no matter who cooks it or how it is cooked.

----------


## MIke R

amen to that

----------


## Peter NJ

I never watch but watched tonight..Good for Teah!

----------


## andynap

Give her a raise

----------


## MIke R

> Give her a raise



whats in the works for her is better than that......


she will be back on Chopped Champions competition at the end of the season

----------


## Grey

Great exposure for her and for the restaurant.  Your daughter seems to have an eye for talent.

----------


## MIke R

thanks...she sure does..

My daughter  is having serious executive chef issues  with a prima donna chef and would make her  the executive chef in a heartbeat but Teah refuses to take any job which takes her away from her two kids too much.....

Teah wants to open a catering business....I was in the catering business....so we ll see   what happens

----------

